# Great Duck Hunt @ Choke Canyon Lake!!!!!!!



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry guys for this being such a late post being that it took place last weekend...but i guess better late than never!

Saltaholic, Benelliboss, Natetxag, and myself left for the lake Friday morning in order to do alittle scouting and prepare ourself for what was instore for us the rest of the weekend. We were lucky to get alittle cold front to push some new birds in on thursday night...bummer it didnt stay around for alittle longer and we were back to hunting in the 76 deg. weather the rest of the weekend! We hunted Sat. morning with very little luck...seemed like all the birds wanted to hang out at one side of the lake which was the oposite of what we saw Friday afternoon while out scouting. Changed game plans for the evening hunt and everything fell in place! Had birds fighting each other to get in our decoys...ended up with 12 Ducks-- 

4 Limit of Canvasback's-2 drakes/2 hens
2 Greenwing Teal
2 Bluebills
1 Spoonie
1 Drake Gadwall
1 Drake Redhead
1 Widgeon

Sunday was hot..muggy...and we were very tired but we stuck it out and had an awsome hunt!! Bird count for 2 day was 17!!

3 Limits of Canvasback's- 2 drakes/ 1 hen
1 Drake Pintail
4 Limits of Red heads (8)
2 Widgeon
2 Greenwing Teal
1 Drake Gadwall

On a side note...we had close to 100 canvasbacks actually land in our spread the whole weekend which to us was unreal...never would have expected to see the number of Can's that we saw on that lake actually decoy in on top of us..once we were done shootin we sat and watched and it was def. something i will remember for the rest of my duck hunting life!! 
All-in-All a great weekend...tons of fun...and if u need a nice place to stay when ur down there check out the new Choke Canyon Lodge (A++++ in my book)!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Pretty cool that yall saw all of those canvas backs decoy like that!! Hope to make it to Choke later in the season..


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome Trip!! I had a blast!! Those C Backs were fun to watch, never in my life would I think I would get tired of shooting canvasbacks in a hunt. Im disappointed I didn't keep that pretty drake to put him on the wall.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

that is one slick ride. first time ive seen a surface drive with remote steer.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Awsome looking sled & string of ducks, I'm wondering if the hunting over there is still that hot. Might have to venture a trip out there if it is.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

wacker said:


> AAAWWWWWWWW!!! Delete post!!!!!!!


Sorry wacker but im not going to delete this post just because you think im giving up one of your honey holes or something...all im trying to do is share a good report with people who enjoy reading it...choose wisely which threads you choose to open and read if you dont like hearing how some guys did on the lake you hunt!!

lol..ya i knew the boat would get some attention...havent yet seen another remote steer on a mud motor myself but i love it and wouldnt change a thing to that boat...its a shallow-fast running machine!! Thanks for all the comments guys!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Aww...love those canvas,great hunt and I don't know why there's anything wrong with posting, more hunting pressure would have certainly helped


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh yea...nate did certainly hit it!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

DFerg said:


> Sorry wacker but im not going to delete this post just because you think im giving up one of your honey holes or something...all im trying to do is share a good report with people who enjoy reading it...choose wisely which threads you choose to open and read if you dont like hearing how some guys did on the lake you hunt!!
> 
> lol..ya i knew the boat would get some attention...havent yet seen another remote steer on a mud motor myself but i love it and wouldnt change a thing to that boat...its a shallow-fast running machine!! Thanks for all the comments guys!!


Guess money can't buy brains.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww...somebodys grumpy! Try a nap, maybe some warm milk. Who said anything about money?


wacker said:


> Guess money can't buy brains.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

dang yall look serious in the pics. smile fellas, we got a strap "o" ducks:wink: 

thanks for the awesome trip DFerg, your boat is Sweeeeeeet!

Next time, lets go find some greenheads on some lakes up north. I know where they're at!!!!


----------



## wacker jr (Oct 5, 2006)

you dont have to say anything. your boat says it for you... i want one...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*post deleted*

post deleted


----------



## duckiller (Feb 6, 2006)

I guess you are mistaking a ringneck for a bluebill. Looks like you have a ringneck in that first picture.


----------



## garza (Dec 27, 2006)

awesome photos


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

how can you have 3 limits of canvasbacks and have 1 pintail ?


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

jetdrive said:


> how can you have 3 limits of canvasbacks and have 1 pintail ?


cause the invisible man taking the picture told us we could shoot one for him

btw...whats this thread doin back up here???:work:


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't think it is the fact that you posted a picture with all the birds...but said what lake you were on...

Kinda stupid if you ask me...

my .02

J.J.


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

Benelliboss said:


> btw...whats this thread doin back up here???:work:


LOOKS LIKE THE WACKERS BROUGHT IT BACK WITH SOME MORE OF THEIR COLORFUL COMMENTS









That was a great hunt - we have always had good luck at Choke.

Thanks for yalls post.


----------

